# Help! Baby's urine smells fishy only in CDs.



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

My foster son uses disposables at daycare because I couldn't find a pocket to fit him, at home he wears CD-I don't want to say which ones, but I noticed a very strong fishy odor when he uses them. At first, I thought it was the brand of diaper (I had never used that kind before). But now, after using several different brands some with microfleece, birdseye and velour, I realize it's the urine and not the diapers. However, I don't smell this when he is in the disposables. It is a very strong odor that permeates the room. Does this mean he's allergic to the cloth?

I've never noticed a smell of urine with any of my other children in their CDs (except for my fb that are having stink problems right now). These CDs are brand new and from different WAHMs. I just bought some dipes that are an excellent fit that I could send to daycare, but I'm worried about the strong odor. I don't want to give cloth a bad name. Anyone have an idea what's going on?

He uses formula. He won't drink any additional water or juice. He is eating some solids. He is 7 mos and he's been with me since he was 4 mos.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

do you use any type of diaper creme? some diaper cremes have fish oil in them and tend to build up in the diapers and then cause them to smell


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

:

Desitin, to name one, and some of the other more commercial products. If you are using a cream, you need to strip your diapers to get rid of the build up, and you can just use olive oil on the baby's butt for diaper rash.









HTH.
~Nick


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

No, no diaper cream at all. These were brand new diapers. I also used some fb that I already had, same thing happened. I use plain water on his bottom.

Has anyone else experienced this? If not, it may be something wrong internally.


----------



## mom to 3 boys (Feb 7, 2005)

maybe it is just build up and you need to strip the diapers? If you have hard water (I think) it is harder to rinse them.. what is your wash routine?


----------



## eightyferrettoes (May 22, 2005)

I get that sometimes, too! And I don't use any diaper creams, either-- some Lansinoh very occasionally.

I wash in Bi-O-Kleen, FWIW.


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

I some times get that strong smell as well. I wouldn't so call ours fishy but a very strong odor. Matter of fact is started happening today. So Half the stash went in for a REALLY good stripping and then when they were done off went the next half of the stash. *fingers crossed* this smell is gone because we are about to travel to be with family for 2 weeks and I don't want a bad taste in anyones mouth over CDing.


----------

